# Tissue Culture Plant Storage



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

How long can I store tissue culture plants in there cups? I want to plant in about 4 days. 

Can I just keep them sealed in their cups?

Any advice welcome


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

The plants in question are tropica and substrate source invitro plants
















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PyroAurah (Aug 29, 2017)

I've heard that Tropica 1-2 Grow suggests putting them in the fridge. 4 days might be fine, but I know one time I tried to store a dish of staurogyne repens in the fridge for about a week and that... did not end well. The very tops looked fine, which fooled me into thinking it was A-okay, but it smelled terrible and was mushy and the bottom parts were dead by the time I went to plant it. I ended up pitching it. You might be fine for 4 days, but personally I wouldn't risk more than 2. If you have a small tank laying around - heck, even a fishbowl - it might be worth temporarily sticking them in there by a window or something with a squirt of ferts. But maybe someone else can chime in who has tried a less extreme amount of storage time than myself.


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

PyroAurah said:


> I've heard that Tropica 1-2 Grow suggests putting them in the fridge. 4 days might be fine, but I know one time I tried to store a dish of staurogyne repens in the fridge for about a week and that... did not end well. The very tops looked fine, which fooled me into thinking it was A-okay, but it smelled terrible and was mushy and the bottom parts were dead by the time I went to plant it. I ended up pitching it. You might be fine for 4 days, but personally I wouldn't risk more than 2. If you have a small tank laying around - heck, even a fishbowl - it might be worth temporarily sticking them in there by a window or something with a squirt of ferts. But maybe someone else can chime in who has tried a less extreme amount of storage time than myself.


Should I try keeping them in a tank with plastic wrap over it? I can open the wrap every day for gas exchange? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PyroAurah (Aug 29, 2017)

I was more thinking to take them out of the cups, remove the nutrient gel as normal, and temporarily plant them in a thin layer of substrate with some dechlorinated water. I have some tissue culture plants coming in that I'm going to wait a few days to plant, and that's what I intend to do with them.


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

PyroAurah said:


> I was more thinking to take them out of the cups, remove the nutrient gel as normal, and temporarily plant them in a thin layer of substrate with some dechlorinated water. I have some tissue culture plants coming in that I'm going to wait a few days to plant, and that's what I intend to do with them.


Just for clarification, you are talking about basically doing a dry start with them in small container? or are you just going to flood?


----------



## PyroAurah (Aug 29, 2017)

You could probably do either, provided you don't have any true aquatic species (I don't think they do in vitro for those, anyway?). I was just planning to flood since I'm impatient about getting plants underwater and that's always worked fine for me with in vitro plants in the past. Theoretically, some of the emersed leaves might even melt off in the "quarantine" and spare me the effort of scooping them out of the tank later. If not, oh well, they were going to be flooded in a few days anyway.

That said, if you were planning to dry start them in their permanent home, you should probably dry start them in their temporary tank, too.


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

PyroAurah said:


> You could probably do either, provided you don't have any true aquatic species (I don't think they do in vitro for those, anyway?). I was just planning to flood since I'm impatient about getting plants underwater and that's always worked fine for me with in vitro plants in the past. Theoretically, some of the emersed leaves might even melt off in the "quarantine" and spare me the effort of scooping them out of the tank later. If not, oh well, they were going to be flooded in a few days anyway.
> 
> That said, if you were planning to dry start them in their permanent home, you should probably dry start them in their temporary tank, too.


I don't think I will go for a dry start. Only problem is I don't have a small tank. Maybe I'll just plant them in the shallow baking tray I have them in for now

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PyroAurah (Aug 29, 2017)

That sounds like it'll work, it's not like they're very tall. Pretty much anything beats leaving them in their nutrient dishes for too long. That seems to be a bad idea, though I don't know why it's a bad idea, just that it hasn't worked out for me.


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

You don't think the lack of co2 in the baking dish will be too bad? Also I assume you put yours under lights? What photo period do you use? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

loveflying1991 said:


> How long can I store tissue culture plants in there cups? I want to plant in about 4 days.
> 
> Can I just keep them sealed in their cups?
> 
> Any advice welcome


My Tropica plants arrived 10 days before I set up my aquarium. I used my light strip suspended 4" above & left them sealed in their pots. Also had a few loose stem plants that I emersed in tank water & stuck them under the lights also.Kept them in perfect shape until I was ready to plant.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

Tha k you for sharing that! I'll do the same

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree that's the way to go. Keep them sealed. The shelf life on these things are pretty long. I had some tissue cultured Dwarf Hairgrass and it lasted easily 3 weeks sealed under lighting.


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

I stumbled upon this topic, I've had these plants… stored like this for 11 days while I'm setting up two other tanks. They are just sitting on top of my aquarium under the light. 










-Ziploc bagged with a little water in the bottom 
(Three on the left)
-Bagged in nutrition gel 
(Two on the right)

I've checked them every couple days and dipped the ones in the ziploc bags in the aquarium to see if they've melted or had any problems and nothing so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveflying1991 (Aug 21, 2017)

cdaJiv said:


> I stumbled upon this topic, I've had these plants… stored like this for 11 days while I'm setting up two other tanks. They are just sitting on top of my aquarium under the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that. It gives me more confidence that the plants will make it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

